# ACS800 Will Not Initialize



## danmanv2 (Jun 29, 2017)

See attached photo
https://ibb.co/m0pS4a

The drive will not go past that part.

Any idea what this could mean?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @danmanv2

Tech support: 1-800-HELP-365 (1 800 4357 365)

ACS800 manual:

https://library.e.abb.com/public/6f96ed70e1b467a9c12578f80034ed25/EN_ACS800_Standard_FW_L.pdf


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Nope. Have you powered it down and then back up?
Got a user manual?
You got the support number above. You may need it.

Any jumpers on the control board by chance?
Maybe its waiting for a speed command.
Do you know how to put it in manual mode so you can use the keypad to run it?

Could be anything. Might even need a password?


----------



## Jeff B (Sep 30, 2017)

Defective RMIO board or the control panel will cause this. Repaired many ASC600 drives with this problem an exactly 3 ACS800 drives. Always the same problem. Try another panel on the drive, if you have one. Heat is what usually kills the panel and transients kill the board. Was taught this at ABB school in New Berlin, Wisconsin.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jeff B said:


> Defective RMIO board or the control panel will cause this. Repaired many ASC600 drives with this problem an exactly 3 ACS800 drives. Always the same problem. Try another panel on the drive, if you have one. Heat is what usually kills the panel and transients kill the board. Was taught this at ABB school in New Berlin, Wisconsin.


Welcome aboard Jeff!

Good call!


----------



## danmanv2 (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks alot, going to look into this further and will get back!


----------

